# Moving to America - General Advice



## cdacks

Hello, 

Me and my boyfriend have spent some time travelling the West Coast and would love to return and work for 6-12 months. We are thinking either California (LA?) or otherwise trying somewhere like Miami.

My boyfriend is a plumber and I am a legal secretary but we have no idea where we start looking for jobs in America, where to live, cost of living - would we have to rent or could we get a mortgage? How do we apply for visas and what sort of visa would we need?

So many questions and not the first idea of where to start looking!!

Any advice would be brill!!


----------



## synthia

Where are you from? Are you planning to work illegally? Do you have US passports?

Your boyfriend might be able to pick up work plumbing without having a work permit, because he can do day work, but anyone hiring a secretary is going to ask for proof of your right to work in the US. Especially a law firm.


----------



## atlast

If you are planning to work illegally, you should be aware that many of the illegal workers you hear so much about work at jobs requiring hard physical labor for very low pay. Those that have better jobs have usually purchased forged papers in order to be able to work. I've heard of people getting work in bars, on construction sites, and as maids.


----------



## cdacks

*Working*

Hello,

No we dont plan on working illegally! We would like to work and live there for a number of months but legally!


----------



## easylife

How do you plan to get a work permit? There are only a few ways. There's the plan administered by BUNAC, but you have to be a university student or recently graduated. We have a working holiday plan with New Zealand, but applications are processed once a year, in May, so you've missed out on that. I think there may be a new country where we have a WHV arrangement. 

The only other way is if you already have a US passport or you can get a company to sponsor you. To sponsor you, they must show that they can't find and hire a qualified American.


----------



## awayinamerica

I would recommend that you get a job before moving there. You can look on craigslist for jobs. Perhaps you can even get interviewed over the web or phone. It is very dangerous to move to America (or anywhere) if you do not have a job lined up.


----------



## sinosourcing

That's right , get a job before move is the best .


----------



## kevinuk6

*made me laugh*

Hi i had to laugh when i saw your add, we want to do the same, i am a plumber and my wife is a legal sec, seems difficult to move to the us but im determined to get there.







cdacks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me and my boyfriend have spent some time travelling the West Coast and would love to return and work for 6-12 months. We are thinking either California (LA?) or otherwise trying somewhere like Miami.
> 
> My boyfriend is a plumber and I am a legal secretary but we have no idea where we start looking for jobs in America, where to live, cost of living - would we have to rent or could we get a mortgage? How do we apply for visas and what sort of visa would we need?
> 
> So many questions and not the first idea of where to start looking!!
> 
> Any advice would be brill!!


----------



## twostep

kevinuk6 said:


> Hi i had to laugh when i saw your add, we want to do the same, i am a plumber and my wife is a legal sec, seems difficult to move to the us but im determined to get there.


Determination is part of what you need:>) But how do you want to do it? Unless you work for a company with a US presence and the opportunity to transfer internally - the job route will not work.


----------



## kevinuk6

well if you know anyone who want a good hard working guy, im the man, i also have expierence in management and aircraft work.


----------



## twostep

kevinuk6 said:


> well if you know anyone who want a good hard working guy, im the man, i also have expierence in management and aircraft work.


Aviation has potential - as long as you are certified and ready to go through FAA examination. FAA FSDO London can answer your questions.


----------



## synthia

Even getting a job won't help, because then the employer has to provide evidence that there are no Americans available to fill the job. That won't happen. 

The US only has working holiday schemes with New Zealand and, now, Australia.


----------



## twostep

With a current A&P he will have no problem finding a sponsor. But his post sounded more like hangar rat.


----------



## synthia

With the current financial situation, won't jobs be a bit scarce? Small airports are closing, airlines are cutting back on flights or just going belly up, the private jet crowd shrank a few years ago and will doubtless shrink more in this economy, and the economy will certainly affect private plane ownership. I'm surprised there would be a shortage of any kind.


----------



## sarah_9

Hello,

Don`t you people have any friends or relative in U.S. ,they can help you in getting full and relevant information regarding visa and work permit, and will help you in finding place for living.


Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## asimegusta

> I would recommend that you get a job before moving there. You can look on craigslist for jobs. Perhaps you can even get interviewed over the web or phone. It is very dangerous to move to America (or anywhere) if you do not have a job lined up


Hi, I've just joined here and have read alot of good information. Great site. I'm wondering about the advice given recommending getting a job before moving to the States. 
That's exactly contrary what I have been hearing from other posters, which basically say it's hopeless and a waste of time to apply for jobs in the US from overseas. 
Can anyone comment?


----------



## Bevdeforges

asimegusta said:


> Hi, I've just joined here and have read alot of good information. Great site. I'm wondering about the advice given recommending getting a job before moving to the States.
> That's exactly contrary what I have been hearing from other posters, which basically say it's hopeless and a waste of time to apply for jobs in the US from overseas.
> Can anyone comment?


Perhaps it's a bit of a catch-22 situation, but it is generally next to impossible to get a visa to live in the US unless you already have the job lined up and the employer petitioning for your visa. The other main way to get a visa is through family (parents, adult children or siblings) - and the waiting list on that approach can stretch for a decade or more, depending on where you're coming from.

So, unless you've got the money to qualify for an "investor's" visa or the luck to win the diversity lottery, your options are kind of limited.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AspiriningCosultant

The best legal market is in NYC( New York City). My guess would be followed by DC. Are you able to work for the federal government as a legal secretary or a paralegal 




cdacks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me and my boyfriend have spent some time travelling the West Coast and would love to return and work for 6-12 months. We are thinking either California (LA?) or otherwise trying somewhere like Miami.
> 
> My boyfriend is a plumber and I am a legal secretary but we have no idea where we start looking for jobs in America, where to live, cost of living - would we have to rent or could we get a mortgage? How do we apply for visas and what sort of visa would we need?
> 
> So many questions and not the first idea of where to start looking!!
> 
> Any advice would be brill!!


----------



## gworrall

Does anyone here know someone who has done this? (Applied for a job in the US while living in another country, then emigrated to take the job role.) How does that process work? Are employers generally keen to wait for staff to get everything else organised and actually relocate before coming to work for their company?

I'm looking at doing exactly that, and hold both US/UK passports, so am trying to find out as much info as possible before I take the plunge.


----------



## nat21

gworrall said:


> Does anyone here know someone who has done this? (Applied for a job in the US while living in another country, then emigrated to take the job role.) How does that process work? Are employers generally keen to wait for staff to get everything else organised and actually relocate before coming to work for their company?
> 
> I'm looking at doing exactly that, and hold both US/UK passports, so am trying to find out as much info as possible before I take the plunge.


I've never done it but why don't you start sending out your resume and mention in your cover letter that you are eligible to work in the US and when you will be in the US to meet with them in person?


----------



## gworrall

I won't be looking to move for a few months yet, just trying to get myself more informed and save some more cash right now. Would be good to hear from someone who has made a similar move. Thanks though, will bear it in mind.


----------



## twostep

gworrall said:


> Does anyone here know someone who has done this? (Applied for a job in the US while living in another country, then emigrated to take the job role.) How does that process work? Are employers generally keen to wait for staff to get everything else organised and actually relocate before coming to work for their company?
> 
> I'm looking at doing exactly that, and hold both US/UK passports, so am trying to find out as much info as possible before I take the plunge.


Unless you have a very specific skill set an employer is interested in - your personal life is your problem. You cannot show up within a given period - next!


----------



## gworrall

Twostep - I think you misunderstand me. I'm just trying to get some sound advice on some of the aspects of emigrating. 
In your view, would it be a better idea in general to have a job lined up before emigrating, or to search for work once you have relocated. 
Someone posted earlier that they have read comments stating that both of these are a better idea, just looking to clear up the confusion. Thanks.


----------



## twostep

gworrall said:


> Twostep - I think you misunderstand me. I'm just trying to get some sound advice on some of the aspects of emigrating.
> In your view, would it be a better idea in general to have a job lined up before emigrating, or to search for work once you have relocated.
> Someone posted earlier that they have read comments stating that both of these are a better idea, just looking to clear up the confusion. Thanks.


What is your professional background?


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you didn't have the US passport, you'd have to have the job offer before you could immigrate. And your employer-to-be would have to serve as your visa sponsor, meaning that the employer had gone through the various hoops to get you your sponsored visa. Under those circumstances, the employer will wait as long as it takes for the visa to come through. (Sponsoring an employment visa costs the employer, so they won't want to see their "investment" wasted.)

As a US citizen, your biggest advantage over a foreigner is normally that you are "immediately" available to start work. In the US, that generally means you can start work within 2 to 4 weeks max of accepting a job offer. (Two weeks is the traditional notice period, though there is no legal obligation to give that much notice.) For those not currently employed, a key advantage is that they can start work "tomorrow" if need be.

You have to weigh your advantages and disadvantages. Depending on your training and experience, it may be a significant disadvantage not to have worked in the US before. Employers are normally unwilling to check on your foreign work experience and/or foreign academic credentials and so they tend to discount both.

Moving without a job offer, however, means that you need to have the money to support yourself in the US while you look for work and gives you a "gap" in your work history that may raise questions. There are employers, too, who use your credit history as part of their standard background check and on arrival (certain before your arrival) you won't have a credit history at all. You need to make sure potential employers understand why that is.

Either way, it's up to you to manage the job hunt and try to minimize the inconveniences of whichever way to decide to go.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gworrall

Thank you Bev - I have read about things like credit history, and possibly getting and using an Amex card in the UK before leaving for America, and heard about the social security side of things too. I know that a lot of this is up to me to sort out, just wanted some more info which I now have. Thanks lots.
By the way, Twostep - I currently work for the Met Police in London and have done for 5 years, and have previously worked in retail for over 10 years. I have an NVQ in customer service (I know this probably won't be recognised) and an education to college level. 
I'm interested in security work, and have been looking at jobs in the field which seem to fit my background, looking at the requirements they post.


----------



## twostep

Start looking into WES and the conversion of your UK education to US.


----------



## Weebie

It's hard to apply from the UK. Just head over imo!


----------



## Automatika

I had a guy from China working for me about 5 years ago. I had to fill out some paperwork and there was a fee, but he paid the fee. You may end up having to do the same thing...


----------



## gworrall

Automatika said:


> I had a guy from China working for me about 5 years ago. I had to fill out some paperwork and there was a fee, but he paid the fee. You may end up having to do the same thing...


Can you remember what the fee was for? I know it was a while ago, so if you can't it's cool. Like I said before, just trying to gather as much info as possible here. 
The US embassy in London still haven't gotten back to me a month after I contacted them................


----------



## Bevdeforges

Be very careful with this. It is very illegal for an employer who acts as your sponsor to request reimbursement for the fees involved in sponsoring a visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit

Automatika said:


> I had a guy from China working for me about 5 years ago. I had to fill out some paperwork and there was a fee, but he paid the fee. You may end up having to do the same thing...


There's nowhere to go with this information without the relevant facts.


----------



## gworrall

Bevdeforges said:


> Be very careful with this. It is very illegal for an employer who acts as your sponsor to request reimbursement for the fees involved in sponsoring a visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Oh I see. I wasn't intending on applying through the work sponsorship route, if that's what the other guy meant - I have my trusty US passport. Thanks anyway.


----------



## miss omy

ok first things first

america wont employ you unless they can't find an american to do that job.

Then a company can *sponsor* you for a visa- citing that you are a specialist in your field
that sponsership is VERY expensive for the company- and hard to get.

I have a PhD so am eligible to work here- but it hasn't been without hassle. Visa interviews ($$$), letters asking for my husband to join me, proof of our income- that he's not coming here to work - but just to accompany me, work authorisations for him- which expire when our visas expire (another costly trip to the consulate- in australia $$$$).

to come here as a legal secretary and with him as a trade- hoping to work in your field- you'll have little to no chance.

I ve heard of E visas which are special visas made for australians wanting to work in america- you might want to check those out (if you don't have a PhD). 

Id just save your butt off and come over for the 3 months of tourist visa- living here isnt all it is cracked up to be- id stay in australia hands down (and plan to return once ive completed my post-doctoral research here).

good luck


----------

